# Critique my ND Doelings



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

First is Wild Honey, the first home bred goat I am keeping!  She is about 6 months. I haven't measured yet. I have two others that I will post later, kids can be a bit flighty! arty goat:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It is tough to get the right photo! If you could get it more straight on from the side that would be great. It looks like she has great body depth but a fairly steep rump.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

From that angle I'd agree with the above and add that she has nice rear leg angulation. If you can reposition her, we can see her pasterns and neck and brisket it would be very helpful. She should be completely side to the camera with head up and legs even.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Okay! I think I finally tracked down some good shots of all my girls! :stars: Let me know what you think of them! I can't clip them down right now, its about to get cold and wet. But, oh well! Thanks in advance!!

This is Poppy. Born early May and almost 4 months. Sorry this is not the best picture, she is on a downhill slope.









This is a hopefully better picture of Wild honey, 6 months.









This is Solstice. Sister of Poppy, and of course almost 4 months. Again, sorry for the picture quality.









Thanks you again in advance for those of you who reply!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Based on those -I like the look of Wild Honey best.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont know I like poppy


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

From those pics, I'd definitely have to say Poppy is the best of the 3


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is it my computer or...where are their heads???????


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Umm, I wasn't aware you needed to include those in the picture. Am I wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The whole goat in proper stance is what you are looking for.


----------

